#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Pattaya International Mardi Gras Festival announcement

## dirtydog

*Pattaya International Mardi Gras Festival announcement.*


     On Friday Morning at Pattaya City Hall, Khun Wirawat, Deputy Mayor of Pattaya chaired a preparation meeting to discuss plans for the Pattaya International Mardi Gras which is set to take place on 23rd January 2009. This will be the first ever Mardi Gras Festival here in Pattaya and will be based on Mardi Gras celebrations around the world. The highlight of the festival will be an Electric Parade which will take place in the evening. It will start at Pattaya City Hall and finish on Pattaya Beach close to the Central Pattaya Road intersection. Local Schools and Private Companies will be taking part in the parade which will be colorful and full of energy according to the organizers who are Pattaya City Hall and the Tourism Authority of Thailand. Sponsors for the event include the Central Pattana Group and various Pattaya Tourism and Hotel clubs.

 Pattaya One News

----------


## thehighlander959

Mardi Gras in Pattaya :rofl:  New Orleans maybe but Pattaya, I don,t think so!! 
You gotta give it to them they,ll try anything to relieve you of your hard earned cash.
*Next up Rio Carnival in Pattaya* :rofl: , why cant they think of something original instead of using other peoples ideas. Anyway it,ll never work in Thailand, cajun food and good beer in to short supply in Pattaya.
*Next idea German Octoberfest with no German beer sounds good*... :rofl:

----------


## jim1176

Just an opportunity for the pattaya thais to badger tourists, sell T-shiirts / sun glasses, get drunk and make asses out of themselves.  

Nobody goes to pattaya for a festival

----------


## Sakeopete

Hmm  _don't think the beads will be good value for itty bitty pattaya tittys._

----------


## davearn

At least they are trying something to woo the tourists back. Better to have a bad idea than none at all I guess.

----------

